

Ask YC: MLB Gametime Weather Project - JimEngland
http://jimenglandweb.com/projects/mlbweather/index.php
I built this small web app as an entry into the Weatherbug API Contest.  It displays the weather information for the next upcoming game of a team.<p>What do you guys think?  Any constructive criticism would be appreciated.
======
JimEngland
I built this small web app as an entry into the Weatherbug API Contest. It
displays the weather information for the next upcoming game of a team.

What do you guys think? Any constructive criticism would be appreciated.

